# Pix to Make You Smile:0)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

These came across on my email, and I thought I would share them. They made me smile, hope they do the same for you



























































































More to come


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This one looks like it could be a Havanese??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Heather, I can't see any pictures at all in your posts...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Heather~
I don't see the pics! Just boxes with a red x-


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Really, I see the pictures. hmm, let me try something


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you see the pictures now???


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I saw all the pictures and I'm laughing so hard I can barely type. The Pom masquerading as a mosquito is my all time favorite. A close second is the puppy keeping the "bald puppy" baby warm. Thanks for the chuckle Heather.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Heather, I'm still laughing. These are GREAT!!!

Pattie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I see the pictures. I hope everyone else can see them now. Pretty funny stuff! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

A lot of stress today - made me wonder if it was Friday the 13th! Thanks so much for the smiles!

 Suzy


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is hilarious!!!!

That made my day. My company is laying off people, I needed the laugh.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*THANK YOU for the belly laughs.*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are cute! Thanks for posting!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, what a hoot!!!!!! ound: Whoever thought up those captions is quite creative! LOL


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh I am glad that they made everyone smile too. I just got such a kick out of these pictures that I had to share them. 
And I agree Marj the captions were great  very creative.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Heather! Great way to start my day! :biggrin1:


----------

